

Benchmarking of EC2's new Cluster Compute Instance - jread
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2010/09/benchmarking-of-ec2s-new-cluster.html

======
amock
It seems they didn't benchmark the network speed and latency, which is the big
change from the rest of the instance types.

~~~
jread
Correct, these benchmarks are highlighting the performance of an individual
cluster compute instance, not a cluster of instances.

